# First season



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, after a week of watching the signs and waiting with baited breathe, our little Miss Polly is in her first season.

For reference, Polly is a week off 8 months, weed a lot more often, has been off her food (but still really loves treats...), had a single bout of runny poo, wasn't really herself (hard to describe but was just a bit off), stayed much closer to us off the leash and really really wanted nothing more than to be asleep on our bed. This went on for about 3-4 days then she started bleeding. Now she's a lot more swollen.

She's too young for this... Still our little Pol 

We leave her to clean herself unless she's in the lounge or bedrooms when she has to wear hygiene pants as I just don't want to run the risk of soiling. Have realised that the pants (they're from PAH) double as a chastity belt so she wears them when out to stop any over keen males getting too close!

Can now book for her to be spayed.

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Little miss Polly is growing up, watch out she will be getting extra cocky and bringing unsuitable males home soon! Glad you are coping with it ok, sounds like she is doing fine.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah little Polly! Honey was just 7 months when she got her season - so glad it's all over now. You'll have to post a pic of Miss Polly in her naughty knickers! x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww pollys a big girl now! Jasper's becoming a very confident boy now....snip snippity snip in a couple of months or so, luckily he's not doing the humpy hump yet x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah! Miss Polly all grown up. Max too is not into humping yet. Just goes to show even in the canine world the girls mature first!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

And here she is modelling her naughty pants...










It'll be the catwalk next 

Toffin
x

P.S. She's just managed to get them off! What a tinker!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, bless her  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahhh Millie was 6 months 6 days when she came into season, couldn't believe it. it was boxing day! she was ok, coped well and we too bought those pants. the vet couldn't believe she had come into season when she did, i was shocked as expected it to happen 7-8 months.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah, poor Millie, that seems so very young.

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Miss Polly looks beautiful from the back, with her neat knickers on... 
Hope the next 3 weeks go by quickly and safely for your girl.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh bless, Polly is a little lady now!! She looks to have grown a lot since I last saw her. I hope she isn't too knocked by the hormones and that she doesn't manage to escape from her pants too often!! Good luck! Catch up soon, N xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, she's grown quite a bit! And her tail is fab - we suffered terribly from tail envy and thought hers would never attain the fantastic length or width or hairiness of other dogs we saw. But now she has a long, wide, hairy tail 

We're next up towards the end of April so will get in touch to meet up - it would be great to see you and Lola again. P will be well out of season then.

Now having to safety pin the naughty knickers on!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's tail is lovely now too! His coat went wirey for a spell but is now thick and glossy! How is Pollys knee now, hope it settled down  they are beautiful dogs! Despite being smaller than expected, jasper is everything I wanted in a dog 
Here is Jasper this morning in the snow 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh wow, they look so the same! P is just a chocolate version of Jasper! We're hoping P will grow a bit more, but she's just lovely as she is...

And wow the snow too. We're not in Nottingham at the moment but returning on Tuesday so may be there will still be some for Polly to play in when we get back.

We really must all get together for a Nottingham meet in the spring.

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes sounds good Toffin! Perhaps when the weather improves  we are definitely going to poo in the peaks! Booked a dog friendly inn  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, we're going too but haven't booked to stay anywhere. Which inn are you booked into?

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's the dog and partridge in Ashbourne. You can eat your meals in the bar with your dog! They are very accommodating! A friend of mine from cockapoo gb is coming too  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Miss Polly is all grown up  Hope she sails through her season ... love her season pants, she models them so well


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lady Roo says "welcome to the club" Lady Polly . We're in week 3 now and will be glad when it's done.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

We're now on Day 9 and P is such a flirty pants! She was dancing around an entire male today showing her bottie, then dancing away, back to him revealing herself, away again and so it went on...

We knew she would be OK with him as he's a lovely dopey dog who wouldn't know what to do even if they were left alone!

Looking forward to this being over... then to the vets with you Miss P - no more flirting for you!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww meanie pants!!! Sounds like she's having a fabulous flirty time hahaha! Jasper's off for his big boy op in another couple if months  I'm dreading taking him as they want to fix his hernia at the same time! I think if it wasn't for the hernia I would wimp out x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh dear, is a hernia repair a big operation? I'm sure he'll be fine and once it's done then it won't need to be fixed again.

Just phoned the vet and they won't do it until three months after she finishes which will put it about mid-July. Needed to be OK for the mega poo meet and for a London trip at the end of June so it will work out alright for both. I think we'll just go for the day to the Peaks - it's not too far from here and at least P will sleep all the way home in the car.

Her back leg is still the same although the vet couldn't get the patella to luxate at all. I don't really notice it as much now as it's just a part of how she comes to a halt after running!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

As long as its not stopping her from enjoying walks etc that's good  I don't think the hernia repair is a big op but more complicated than the neutering! I will discuss it in depth with the vet closer to the time. Will be good to see you at the peaks meet! Hopefully fit in a meet before, so jasper can meet the gorgeous flirty polly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

